# ahhhh!!! i just bought a brand new 35mm 1.4 three weeks ago :(



## martinelliminimo (Jan 3, 2012)

ahhhh!!! i just bought a brand new 35mm 1.4 three weeks ago  

As much as i love this lens... i will be kind of upset if the mk ii is announced tomorrow.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 3, 2012)

Beyond what I heard a few weeks ago, there has been ZERO information about lenses come my way.


----------



## JR (Jan 3, 2012)

martinelliminimo said:


> ahhhh!!! i just bought a brand new 35mm 1.4 three weeks ago
> 
> As much as i love this lens... i will be kind of upset if the mk ii is announced tomorrow.



Dont be! First you got the lens at a good price while the new verison will likely cost more. Second, while it may be announced this week, it may not be available for a few months. At least you can strt shooting with your 35! If you still want the new model you will be able to sell yours at minimal loss since you got a good price (L lenses keep their value).

See for myself I had decided to wait for the new model, but I have no clue when I will be able to shoot with a 35 1.4L, so not sure my move was good either!

Either way just start shooting with your 35, you will love it (I tried it before and it is an amazing lens in its current format). Cheers.


----------



## handsomerob (Jan 3, 2012)

If you love it, just have fun with it and don't worry about the mk II.

Also, it will be more expensive than what you payed for yours


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 3, 2012)

How wis it? Post some shots!!!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 3, 2012)

I was sad for I had no shoes. And then I met a man who had no feet. So I took his damn shoes. I mean he didn't need them and it was not like he could run after me.

Seriously dude. Things could be worse. If announced tomorrow, it will sell at or above retail for 6-18 months and then drop 10-20%. Look at the 70-200 F2.8 II. Buy the new one when the price drops, shoot your @ss of with the Mark I in the mean time.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 3, 2012)

http://cdn-2-service.phanfare.com/images/external/9499183_5399294_146748219_WebLarge_3/0_0_567856e462630daed712e50ee46b2832_1

Give yourself an Bday present, Buy it Now...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2012)

I do think the 35L is due for replacement - every other L-series prime of 100mm and shorter has been updated or newly released since 2006. But, that was true a year ago as well...and it didn't stop me from buying the current 35mm f/1.4L. It's a gret lens - get out and have fun with it!




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 35mm f/1.4L USM, 2.5 s, f/5.6, ISO 100




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 35mm f/1.4L USM, 1/50 s, f/2, ISO 200




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 35mm f/1.4L USM, 1/30 s, f/1.4, ISO 100


----------



## Crapking (Jan 3, 2012)

+ 1


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 3, 2012)

You shouldn't be disappointed. The lens is awesome and I can't imagine it getting much better even if they did replace it. It is canons 2nd best prime IMO. First being the 135mm, but I use the 35mm focal a hell of a lot more.


----------



## shermanstank (Jan 3, 2012)

The 35mm f/1.4L is a marvelous lens. As long as it brings forth great pictures, we have all the reasons to keep and enjoy it! =)

CANON 1V-HS---FUJI PRO 400H--- 35mm f/1.4L-- rated at ISO 200---- +1EV. ;D

Cheers!

Sherwin


----------



## handsomerob (Jan 3, 2012)

@shermanstank : great shot!


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I do think the 35L is due for replacement - every other L-series prime of 100mm and shorter has been updated or newly released since 2006.



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2012)

If there is a new version, it will be a incremental improvement, perhaps new lens coatings. 

Canon has patented some lenses with resin elements recently, they are plastic elements that go inside the lens where they will not be susceptable to scratching, expect to see more of this type of thing, it reduces cost, and they call them resin to avoid the term plastic. Its not a bad thing, they can form it in complex shapes that are impossible or very expensive to grind. Then they raise the price, a win-win situation --- for them, anyway.

So far, as far as I know, they have only been used in the AF unit of DSLR's, not in a EF lens.

Here is a blurb about the manufacturing technology.

http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20100419/181963/


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its not a bad thing



Maybe lighter too?


----------



## kennykodak (Jan 3, 2012)

martinelliminimo,
a 35L in hand is worth more than two in the bush. having today's shots are worth more than bragging rights in the lens futures market.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 3, 2012)

That would not upset me at all. I don't own the 35L and have never used one but I hear and see good things about it. So what possibly would be so much better about a Mark II version that could be upsetting?

I'm very likely going to finally get the 135L this week while the rebates are still on. If Canon comes out with a new version next week I'll care less because I'll have the lens that I've been wanting for a while and I'm not sure what I newer version would have that could be of interest. Sharper? Probably not. Faster? Unlikely. IS? Not interested and I would be even happier having an "old" version at that point.

If it was a lens with some flaws that need to be addressed (like the 50mm lenses...) that would be a different story. But even then I won't be upset that I bought the EF50 1.4 a while ago. I think it's time to slow down a bit with the approach that everything has to be new new new and supposedly better, especially when it comes to lenses. All of these lenses with their basic designs have been around for decades so nothing drastic is going to happen. Actually, I would argue that some of the stuff has gotten worse over time, not optically but when it comes to build quality. My soon to be acquired 135L will be great optically and of decent build quality. But comparing it to the old FD version stings a little bit...


----------



## Cosk (Jan 3, 2012)

I also bought a 35L 3 weeks ago... fully aware of the rumor (I couldn't pass up the price, and it's a GREAT lens... if they announce a II tomorrow, it won't cease to be a great lens). 

Here are some test shots...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has patented some lenses with resin elements recently, they are plastic elements that go inside the lens where they will not be susceptable to scratching...
> 
> So far, as far as I know, they have only been used in the AF unit of DSLR's, not in a EF lens.



In their Technical Room, Canon states:

Canon uses four different type of aspherical lens elements now depending on the purpose;
1. a ground and polished glass aspherical lens element.
2. a molded glass aspherical lens element.
*3. a molded plastic aspherical lens element produced by a high-precision molding technology.*
4. a replica aspherical lens element, ultraviolet-light-hardening resin layer on a spherical glass lens element.

There are plastic elements in some of the EF-S lenses (which are a subset of EF lenses) - the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 USM Technical Report states that a molded plastic aspherical element is used, and I'd bet one is used in the IS version of that lens, as well.

Interstingly, that same technical report corrects a misconception which I suffered from (and Wikipedia suffers from the same misconception) - that the "S" in EF-S stands for "short back focus." According to Canon, _the "S" in "EF-S" comes from "Small image circle."_


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has patented some lenses with resin elements recently, they are plastic elements that go inside the lens where they will not be susceptable to scratching...
> ...



Fascinating. And not to reheat the debate over "engineering plastic" and "polycarbonates" again - but I also find this disturbing. I very much doubt based on my personal experience with this that there is any plastic available that can render the optical qualities we've grown used to over the last 100 years or so. It just doesn't exist in reality no matter what stuff certain companies are trying to sell to consumers. I know this from eyeglasses. Everything plastic - I mean everything - is inferior in that domain. And when you try to buy glass lenses here in the States you get these blank stares as if you're stupid or suicidal ("but that is sooo dangerous!"). Well, suicidal to me is driving without 100% clear vision. And no matter how fancy the plastic it will not be 100% clear vision but distorted, impure and suffering from chromatic aberration. And thanks to the FDA I'm even forced to buy my Zeiss eye glasses abroad. Makes me angry.

And now reading that $1000+ camera lenses now come with that same kind of nonsense amazes me. Is there a complete list anywhere where they are using this stuff? Because I'll not be knowingly buying it. If this all continues it's maybe time to really save up and go Leica (while they're still around).


----------



## squarebox (Jan 4, 2012)

If the 35mm L mk II is announced at CES, will the current MK Is drop even more in price, or should I be picking it up while it's on sale this week.


----------



## JR (Jan 4, 2012)

squarebox said:


> If the 35mm L mk II is announced at CES, will the current MK Is drop even more in price, or should I be picking it up while it's on sale this week.



I suggest you pick it up while it is on sale if you want the current version. There are no garantee but many on this forum have outline how in the past when a new version of a lens come out how the price of the old version keep their price. In fact, depending on how much the new version is going for (which will be more then the current 35) it could help sustain the price.

For example I think when they launch the 24 1.4L II the price of the 24 mkI did not drop that much, and so is the same for the 70-200mm 2.8 zoom. 

Prices are good now, dont think they will drop by an order of magnitude more. Get it if you want it!


----------



## martinelliminimo (Jan 5, 2012)

How much do you think the 24-70Lii and the 35L ii will start at? I just bought my 35 for 1329... Kinda wish i would have waited a tad longer.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 5, 2012)

martinelliminimo said:


> How much do you think the 24-70Lii and the 35L ii will start at? I just bought my 35 for 1329... Kinda wish i would have waited a tad longer.



Man I wouldn't worry about it too much, out of all the Canon lenses I've had I felt that this one needed an upgrade the LEAST. I really think this is one of those lenses that is getting updated simply because there isn't a Mark II and the first version has been out a while. 

You got an awesome lens, just enjoy it and don't worry about the Mark II for now. If a Mark II does come out, try renting it and see what the difference is like. Then decide whether or not its worth selling your 35L and buying the new, more expensive version. 

Just remember, when a new version of a lens comes out it's not like the older version becomes a bastard lens that gets thrown away or anything. It's optics don't become any better or worse. People will still buy it, people will still love it, and people will continue to get great pictures out of it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Man I wouldn't worry about it too much, out of all the Canon lenses I've had I felt that this one needed an upgrade the LEAST.
> 
> Just remember, when a new version of a lens comes out it's not like the older version becomes a bastard lens that gets thrown away or anything. It's optics don't become any better or worse.



Phew, what a relief! I read on another forum that as soon as a MkII comes out, the MkI versions all spontaneously melted down! 

The 35L could use weather-sealing. Optically, it's very good, although it would probably benefit from the newer coatings designed for digital imaging. But you're right in that pretty much all of the other L-series primes under 100mm that were updated had one or more issues that needed work, whereas the 35L really doesn't.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Man I wouldn't worry about it too much, out of all the Canon lenses I've had I felt that this one needed an upgrade the LEAST.
> ...



Haha, I agree. I would rather see the 50L get updated first, but I suspect that isn't far off in the horizon. And hell even the 85L could use faster AF, but then again its damn near perfect optically.


----------

